# What a wondeful world



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

Una cover azzardata secondo me riuscitissima... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh1CI5sOh7A


----------



## Old sperella (9 Settembre 2009)

Anche a me piace moltissimo


----------



## Lettrice (9 Settembre 2009)

Un'altra morte passata inosservata... lui ma anche  Jhonny morti tra l'altro poveri in canna.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una cover azzardata secondo me riuscitissima...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh1CI5sOh7A


 Bella, ma preferisco l'originale...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella, ma preferisco l'originale...


Per me le originali sono quasi sempre piu' belle (dico quasi perche' secondo me Haleluja di Buckley e' migliore dell'originale)... una canzone e'stata scritta per essere cosi'e la cover per quanto possa essere riuscita non batte l'originale...


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo4Y0TxW41g


mi piace di più quella dei Ramones .


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me le originali sono quasi sempre piu' belle (dico quasi perche' secondo me Haleluja di Buckley e' migliore dell'originale)... una canzone e'stata scritta per essere cosi'e la cover per quanto possa essere riuscita non batte l'originale...


altra cover che a me piace più dell'originale è Simpathy for the Devil dei Guns


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> altra cover che a me piace più dell'originale è Simpathy for the Devil dei Guns


Simpathy for the devil per me e'intoccabile... pero' I guns hanno fatto troppo bene Live and let die 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I don't wanna grow up preferisco quella di waits anche perche' il video col povero diavolo in triciclo  e' spettacolare... cover dei Ramones decisamente superiore all'originale Needles & Pins


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

Questa forse, forse e'la peggior cover mai realizzata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO7s7K4tn2k


----------



## Old sperella (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa forse, forse e'la peggior cover mai realizzata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me non piacciono proprio gli u2 .
mi son sempre chiesta perchè abbiano avuto tutto quel successo


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Simpathy for the devil* per me e'intoccabile... pero' I guns hanno fatto troppo bene Live and let die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bellissima... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Anche se dei Guns niente supera Sweet child o' mine... se la gioca coi migliori pezzi rock di sempre, imho.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a me non piacciono proprio gli u2 .
> mi son sempre chiesta perchè abbiano avuto tutto quel successo


Degli U2 Achtung Baby lo considero un cazzo di capolavoro: non ho capito come l'abbiano partorito loro... e'uno dei cd che porterei nel bunker... per il resto non m'interessano e al momento padre Bono inizia anche a darmi la nausea.

Comunque secondo me era il periodo in cui sono usciti che gli ha portato mooolta fortuna poi erano bellini una ribellione pulita


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bellissima...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutto l'album per me... veramente non c'e' una canzone che non mi piaccia di quell'album


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Degli U2 Achtung Baby lo considero un cazzo di capolavoro: non ho capito come l'abbiano partorito loro... e'uno dei cd che porterei nel bunker... per il resto non m'interessano e al momento padre Bono inizia anche a darmi la nausea.
> 
> *Comunque secondo me era il periodo in cui sono usciti che gli ha portato mooolta fortuna poi erano bellini una ribellione pulita*


 rivoluzione politicamente corretta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cazzo, Bono è un pelo meno di Bush...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> rivoluzione politicamente corretta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma proprio un pelo! Un plurimildiario che prega gli altri di cacciare il soldo... dai vaf******o con le cremine che produce tua moglie!


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma proprio un pelo! Un plurimildiario che prega gli altri di cacciare il soldo... dai vaf******o con le cremine che produce tua moglie!


 Il bello è che è pieno di gente che gli da credito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 MAVVA******O BONO!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Il bello è che è pieno di gente che gli da credito*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco quello non mi stupisce 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Comunque non mi stupirei se si candidasse


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco quello non mi stupisce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Neanche a me, in effetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Probabile...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche a me, in effetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si candida come nuovo dio: dove le religioni hanno fallito, Bono non fallira'!
E'la sua missione nel mondo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si candida come nuovo dio: dove le religioni hanno fallito, Bono non fallira'!
> E'la sua missione nel mondo.


 Preferisco Yoda, a quel punto...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Preferisco Yoda, a quel punto...


Eh ma Yoda e'verde e non suona in una rock (rock?) band!

Abbi pazienza... piuttosto guarda questo che fa pisciare dalle risate!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-vM54qD6KE


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh ma Yoda e'verde e non suona in una rock (rock?) band!
> 
> Abbi pazienza... piuttosto guarda questo che fa pisciare dalle risate!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-vM54qD6KE


 che cazzari...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che cazzari...


Li avrei troppo voluti conoscere (ho conosciuto Marky il piu' inutile)... il piu' pulito era solo alcolizzato!


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Li avrei troppo voluti conoscere (ho conosciuto Marky il piu' inutile)...* il piu' pulito era solo alcolizzato*!


 Immagino....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

Tra le cover sensazionali ho scordato I fought the law... la vesrione dei Clash e' troppo superiore all' originale


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra le cover sensazionali ho scordato I fought the law... la vesrione dei Clash e' troppo superiore all' originale


 mo' la cerco, non ce l'ho presente...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mo' la cerco, non ce l'ho presente...


L' originale dovrebbe essere di The crickets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7elJmji7l4

La cover la trovi nei video correlati.


----------



## Nobody (10 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L' originale dovrebbe essere di The crickets
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7elJmji7l4
> 
> La cover la trovi nei video correlati.


 thanks a lot!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Ahhh che mattina meravigliosa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8x4epeeGBE


----------



## Lettrice (11 Settembre 2009)

Oggi sono troppo coccolina... vado subito a molestare il cane!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHYT1bf0i_I


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Pitticca puru!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmVCdPe2_Ao


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pitticca puru!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmVCdPe2_Ao


ma come cazzo è sottotitolata? Cos'è, Klingon?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma come cazzo è sottotitolata? Cos'è, Klingon?


Oh  su pibincheddu... cummenti cazzu olis morri?

T'ammazzo sai a farne commenti impropri su una canzone di questa portata


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Oh su pibincheddu... cummenti cazzu olis morri?*
> 
> T'ammazzo sai a farne commenti impropri su una canzone di questa portata


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHfWMRWBxxg


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXCzKWm9yo


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2009)

Che canzone! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unxlh2ucxCg

You stir my natural emotions
You make me feel I'm dirt
And I'm hurt
And if I start a commotion
I run the risk of losing you
And that's worse

Ever fallen in love with someone?
Ever fallen in love?
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love? (Love…)
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

I can't see much of a future
Unless we find out what's to blame
What a shame
And we won't be together much longer
Unless we realize that we are the same

Ever fallen in love with someone?
Ever fallen in love?
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love? (Love…)
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

You disturb my natural emotions
You make me feel I'm dirt
And I'm hurt
And if I start a commotion
I'll only end up losing you
And that's worse

Ever fallen in love with someone?
Ever fallen in love?
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love? (Love…)
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love with someone?
Ever fallen in love?
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love? (Love…)
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Ever fallen in love?
In love with someone
Ever fallen in love? (Love…)
In love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with

Fallen in love with
Ever fallen in love with someone
You shouldn't've fallen in love with…


----------

